# What Villagers Could Be Removed in the Next Installment



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

What villagers do you think have a chance of getting removed next game. Champ was didn't return in NL because of Porter. If Nintendo were to make another Special Character that was a villager, who could it be? Or it can be any villager for another reason. I can see Rosie becoming a Special Character, because she seems to be Nintendo's favorite along side Goldie.

This may be a stupid thread but since it is a topic that I haven't seen discussesd about and the fact that it interests me and possibly others is why I made a thread about it.


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 1, 2016)

Im curious too! I hope they remove the really ugly ones like bear do, moose, Klaus etc. Like seriously, do the developers realise that no one likes the ugly villagers? Seeing them is enough to make me puke (that was an exaggeration). I still don't understand why they would remove cute villagers like Cleo from new leaf though.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 2, 2016)

I personally really hope they don't remove the ""ugly"" villagers, a lot of people dislike them but I actually like a lot?? I really love Moose, who is often regarded as one of the ugliest villagers.

IDK, I personally kinda hope that there are less cute-but-bland ones, although I doubt that because many of those ones seem to be surprisingly popular.


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Jun 2, 2016)

I think they should add more cuter villagers people will want. But, what is defined as 'cute' and 'ugly'?


----------



## Razpup (Jun 2, 2016)

I actually kinda like Klaus. Come at me!
I think they should remove... No villagers!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 3, 2016)

I agree. I'm pretty curious too. Mind you though, Nintendo are very Tier senseless. I mean, they make Barold. And then they make Diana. And then they wonder why people like Diana so much more than they like Barold.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 3, 2016)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> I agree. I'm pretty curious too. Mind you though, Nintendo are very Tier senseless. I mean, they make Barold. And then they make Diana. And then they wonder why people like Diana so much more than they like Barold.



I don't think Nintendo should ever look at a tier list. Every single villager has a bunch of people that like them and I hope Nintendo knows that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



GirlPolarBear said:


> I think they should add more cuter villagers people will want. But, what is defined as 'cute' and 'ugly'?



No villagers should be defined a ugly. It can hurt people's feelings so everyone should just keep who they think is ugly to themselves. For example if someone made a list that lists cute and ugly villagers, it shouldn't go out to the public.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 3, 2016)

I think it'll be unlikely that they'll remove villagers who have been in previous instalments before new leaf. However, I can see them removing special characters like Porter, to have champ take his place. Although its been proven they aren't the same villager maybe they're still linked somehow because that is too coincidental, or maybe Champ was removed for other reasons to avoid confusion between the two. I think if they were to remove Porter they'd implement new transport entirely so there's no need for him. So then Champ can take his place and have say Kappn handling the transport. 

I don't think nintendo would delete any villagers people consider "ugly" because beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and I imagine when these "ugly villagers" were created the employees grew quite fond of them, because of seeing them come to life from an idea. So I doubt they'd get rid of them because some people find them ugly because there are people who actually like these villagers so it wouldn't be fair.

However with nintendo having a family friendly market I imagine they would get rid of some "controversial villagers" who people can draw a link to, to something in real life. I imagine they might possibly get rid of the rabbit villager Tiffany because of her slight resemblance to a lady of the night which isn't appropriate for a game with younger audiences in mind and the fact that many people have claimed that she bears a resemblance to that. 

Another villager that I can see them getting rid of is Beardo. He looks like a bit of a pedophile - and again, with his personality typing it might be a bit creepy for younger audiences so I can see him being removed in future games. This is an interesting thread though, and i'd love to see what others come up with.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 25, 2016)

They could promote Rosie, Goldie, and Stitches to some sort of Roche (from Dokapon Kingdom) kind of NPCs.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 25, 2016)

There's one villager I want them to remove.. just one.



Spoiler: Warning explicit material










Paula... She looks like a rejected kids breakfast mascot, she doesn't fit in the game at all


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 25, 2016)

I know I already posted here, but I wanted to chime in more is that, while I do see the appeal in having only cute and generally more "aesthetic" villagers, I certainly have some like Marina and Marcie and Felicity and Dotty and Sprinkle, I think the weird or silly or goofy looking ones have their own charm. IDK, I feel like the villagers some people brand as "ugly" are more just strange and goofy.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 25, 2016)

I have a theory now that Rosie and Goldie will be NPC's. I'd say there could be some sort of PWP, for example a bakery. That you could choose it to be run by Goldie or Rosie. I choose those to villagers in particular because they seem to be Nintendo's favorites.


----------



## fosterfarms (Jun 26, 2016)

[sub]i need marcel to disappear.[/sub]


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 26, 2016)

fosterfarms said:


> [sub]i need marcel to disappear.[/sub]



No! Marcel can never leave! He is one of my favorites!


----------



## treetops (Jun 27, 2016)

Sicatiff said:


> Im curious too! I hope they remove the really ugly ones like bear do, moose, Klaus etc. Like seriously, do the developers realise that no one likes the ugly villagers? Seeing them is enough to make me puke (that was an exaggeration). I still don't understand why they would remove cute villagers like Cleo from new leaf though.



Honestly? I think they should keep the ugly ones. Just because not many people like them doesn't mean that this is going to be a good thing for others. From a character designing standpoint, removing all ugly characters is a _terrible_ choice. Sure, Animal Crossing is all about cute things, but it helps to keep a whole variety of different characters so that you can get all kinds of audiences to be interested in this series. Having only cute ones is only going to make the character designing staff run out of ideas faster.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 27, 2016)

Coco, most likely.

Speaking of whom, I had only seen her in Gamecube installments until my mother got her in City Folk, that's when I realized, she must be a veteran too.


----------



## MagicAce (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't think they really should remove any villagers. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and everyone has different opinions on what is "cute, beautiful, ugly, and meh." I mean, I like Elmer the horse, and it looks like he got punched in the face and now has two black eyes! I like Frita, who isn't the most appealing appearance wise, because SHE'S MADE OF FRENCH FRIES

I propose the opposite; allow many of the Gamecube villagers to return, especially the ones that returned in Happy Home Designer. Many of them have rather appealing designs, and they deserve a comeback in Animal Crossing; Just Like Old Times. (i made the title up on the spot).


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 27, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Coco, most likely.
> 
> Speaking of whom, I had only seen her in Gamecube installments until my mother got her in City Folk, that's when I realized, she must be a veteran too.


What makes you think that they would remove Coco?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 27, 2016)

She scares me!


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jun 28, 2016)

I dont think they should remove the "ugly" villagers because everyone has different tastes and opinions. That's what's so cool! If we all liked the same ones our towns would be identical and that's no fun. The diversity is what makes our town unique! I hope they keep them all and just add new villagers. Kinda how pokemon keeps adding more, however, there does need to be a point where they stop because some of the pokemon are just not creative anymore and I wouldnt want that to happen in animal
Crossing haha!


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 3, 2019)

I hope they get rid of these villagers:
Carmen
Cobb
Felicity
Freckles
Genji
Peaches
Prince
Rizzo
Stinky
Wart Jr.

Personlity these are the ones that I don't really like. Remmember this is MY OPINION, and I am not therfore making claims for any one else, or insulting your like/dislikes.


----------



## katieofsweetpea (Sep 4, 2019)

Ahh I really hope they don't remove Klaus  he's actually my favourite villager!


----------



## Soot Sprite (Sep 4, 2019)

I don't really feel the need to remove villagers. I would love if they brought new or older ones that didn't make New Leaf's cut into New horizons, I think it would be kind of stale if I just had the same villagers that I did in new leaf. I love Bluebear, she was one of my starting villagers in NL and I kept her the entire time, but I don't think I would want her in my new horizons island.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 4, 2019)

I really want them to remove some of the more bland villagers, I like the villagers to be cute and/or quirky! They need to scream this is animal crossing! Some of the villagers just don't have anything that makes them unique at all.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 4, 2019)

Get. Rid. Of. Pietro. PLEASE.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Sep 4, 2019)

Honestly, I hope they don't remove any of them. I love the sheer variety of villagers the series brings.


----------



## glasspandabear (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm not too sure who they'd remove. I don't think there's any way to tell. I'm just hoping that they don't remove Jambette; she gets a lot of hate but she's my favorite villager! (Gigi and Diva are also lovely <3)


----------



## Hat' (Sep 6, 2019)

I really hope they won't remove any villagers. Even though there's a few I don't like, or even straight up hate; I know they're loved by someone. And seeing them being removed would make those people sad.
Also I'm one of those people as I love Jambette a lot. My little big lipglossed-lips baby.


----------



## Verecund (Sep 6, 2019)

I hope they get rid of all the special amiibo villagers (Sanrio, Splatoon, Zelda) because they don't fit in AC enough for me, but I think all of the regular villagers should stay, even the ones I think are ugly/plain because the game just wouldn't feel right without them.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 6, 2019)

I really hope they don't remove any of the villagers, even though some of them have really bad designs, like Wart Jr. and Katt. I know some people actually like those two villagers and many others, so removing them just wouldn't be right to anyone. Even though I don't like Wart Jr. I know I may end up coming to like him one day and many others, so yeah, don't remove them. :/


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Sep 9, 2019)

No way! I really hope they don't remove any villagers even the "ugly" ones. I honestly don't really dislike or hate any villager in AC so it won't bother me if they stay. Some of these "ugly" villagers have fans so that wouldn't be fair at all. I do hope they bring back all of the older villagers from the early AC games however! The ones that didn't make it to NL such as Rhoda,Hambo, etc. I like how unique and diverse a lot of the villagers are even if they're deemed ugly by most. It would get boring if everyone had the same cutesy villagers in every town.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 9, 2019)

I'd rather Nintendo add villagers than remove them.













Except Ricky. Please get rid of Ricky.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 12, 2019)

I mean, while I wouldn't miss Nana or Shari at all if they wouldn't be in New Horizons anymore to be honest (since I don't really like them), I wouldn't want to remove any villagers, as I think that the more villagers are available, the better it is. Actually, if it's possible, I would even add more, either complete new ones (*cough* bat villagers *cough*) or bringing back those old ones that never made it into another Animal Crossing game (looking at you, Pierre, Bow and Meow).


----------



## cornimer (Sep 13, 2019)

I will definitely rejoice if Beardo is removed, but I don't see them removing any. I hope they bring back more GC villagers that were excluded in other games, as well as create new villagers.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 20, 2019)

Sterling. I just hate him :/


----------



## Laconic (Sep 21, 2019)

Barold's an abomination. His mere existence is offensive. I've never even had him in a town, and if he didn't make it into NH, I'd call that justice. 

Also, yeah, Beardo's pretty creepy too... But at least you can get use to him, with Barold there's only haters of him and liars.


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 22, 2019)

It'd be funny if they removed villagers like Marshal, Julian, Stitches, Merengue, and Fauna just to see the fanbase riot. I jest. But honestly, I wouldn't mind if they actually did remove them. I find them boring and uninspired.

Seriously though, I think the only ones that actually might get dumped are the Sanrio licensed villagers.


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 23, 2019)

Even though I think theres a lot of generally unattractive characters, it's not fair to ask them to remove the "ugly" ones simply because someone on the animal crossing team took the time to design their animal and put it into the game for other people to enjoy and with that said, everyone has different tastes in things. Like there's a whole Tumblr page dedicated to Cyrano and another one to Klaus.
Dobie is an OLD gray wolf with no real aesthetic appeal imo but he's pretty popular and I see requests for him a lot.
There's quite a few people that do like Barold even though everyone here equally finds him unattractive. You can find that easily by searching "Barold acnl" into Google and on the front page, there's a link that links to an old thread on TBT where someone said they adored him, and some folks actually agree. 
Villagers can also grow on you even if they're ugly and those attachments is what makes them special to someone. So the ugly ones should stay even if not everyone likes then because there's something for everybody and you'd hate it if your taste was considered ugly and someone wished your favorite villager to disappear. 
I hate all the hippos and most of the rhinos but I wouldn't want someone to not have their villager just because I wished them gone. That takes away from the experience of cycling through the ones you hate to get to the ones you like too.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

Me

Upon putting anything about myself when creating my chatacter I want the game to be like "Nooope, too bad"


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Sep 23, 2019)

Taking villagers out wouldn't be right, to me. There are so many, and they always come to you at random; if you get rid of some, it would be as if they didn't exist at all, especially to newer players. That'd be sad...


...although...I can't say I'd put up any missing posters if a certain blue hamster happened to just disappear...

(But seriously, no, let's not have anybody go missing. The ones we don't like are still loved by someone else, just like each and every pok?mon. XD )


----------



## Alyx (Sep 24, 2019)

The only villager I can think of that I'd want removed is Barold. The other villagers can be so... weird that they're cute, like, Katt, for example.


----------

